# Many little mousie babies cause great excitement.



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I was out of town over the weekend, and my two marked black and white tri carrying does had their litters off of Adamant. I've got 13 very robust looking babies that look to be pretty boldly marked as I can already see pigment in the skin. Flame's babies have their fur in, and I'll be getting pictures tonight.

Lacey, my prettiest little tri doe seems to be showing (finally!) after almost a month with Lee. She's a standard champagne tri with c^h c^e and banding. Lee is, I think, a argent tri with very faint smudging so I can't be sure. He's her brother, though, so I know he carries a lot of the same genes, and he has red eyes with no points...so we'll see what we will see.

BTW, I have already achieved the necessary crossover some years ago; I had several argent creme mousies, long haired shaggy ones.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

aww! can't wait to see pics!
congratulations


----------

